# 8Dio new website and new products



## Markrs (Apr 13, 2022)

8Dio just sent out an email about the new site launching soon (along with a new Downloader) as well as removing the V8P part of the site (for V8P members there is a 75% discount going on). Sadly no details on the new products.

Previously, 8Dio has mentioned going away from sales based system for selling their products (we have seen this with the launch of SoundPaint), though in that thread they did mention only having a couple of sales a year, so possibly not moving entirely away from it.

With the removal of V8P I wonder if 8Dio plan to re-price all their existing libraries more inline with the discount price they often sell for? They could then do genuine sales a couple of times a year, though maybe with the current deep "discounts".


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 13, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Previously, 8Dio has mentioned going away from sales based system for selling their products (we have seen this with the launch of SoundPaint), though in that thread they did mention only having a couple of sales a year, so possibly not moving entirely away from it.


We’ll see. Honestly I doubt they have the discipline and I expect to see Soundpaint offering sales before 8dio abandoning them. I think a restructuring of prices closer to the routine sales prices will also not be as effective at generating revenue as the current model. But we’ll see. 8dio is nothing if not unpredictable.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Apr 13, 2022)

Markrs said:


> 8Dio just sent out an email about the new site launching soon (along with a new Downloader) as well as removing the V8P part of the site (for V8P members there is a 75% discount going on). Sadly no details on the new products.
> 
> Previously, 8Dio has mentioned going away from sales based system for selling their products (we have seen this with the launch of SoundPaint), though in that thread they did mention only having a couple of sales a year, so possibly not moving entirely away from it.
> 
> With the removal of V8P I wonder if 8Dio plan to re-price all their existing libraries more inline with the discount price they often sell for? They could then do genuine sales a couple of times a year, though maybe with the current deep "discounts".


I guess that's my call to get 8W


----------



## R10k (Apr 13, 2022)

So a while back I ended up a V8 member because of a website exploit 😂 What would be the most worthwhile thing in the V8P stuff?


----------



## Ruffian Price (Apr 13, 2022)

Destiny Choir is great and probably the _fastest-sounding _choir out there outside of SynthV experiments. Just 16 singers, so the three-syllable phrases (recorded at three speeds) sound way clearer than Lacrimosa. Super String is cool but I found it very hard to mix :(


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

Destiny Choir +1 - and the extra close mics in Eighth Wonder are pretty good as well and make it what Majestica should have been. Besides 8W has a bunch of bloody brilliant synth patches and a cool patch sequencer. It sounds very good.

Super String is more of a novelty.

The synths in Extreme Ensembles are great as well. I kind of like the premise of basic waveforms sampled at Zlin. They mix and match well. But there’s a Soundpaint variant (10 Analog Synths) of it now. The bass guitar ensembles are great fun as well, bet I’d use those lots and lots once they’re ported to SP.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

What's this? I won't be a V8P any more?! I have to be among the unwashed masses? Oh the humanity.

On a serious note, one or both of the choirs are looking good, is there any glitch pricing maneuvers available?


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Apr 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> What's this? I won't be a V8P any more?! I have to be among the unwashed masses? Oh the humanity.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> What's this? I won't be a V8P any more?! I have to be among the unwashed masses? Oh the humanity.
> 
> On a serious note, one or both of the choirs are looking good, is there any glitch pricing maneuvers available?


Okay. If they get to singlehandedly change the contract, I guess we V8P loyals are now allowed to break our sworn secrecy and start cranking out walkthrough videos?

Btw… I do hope 8W will get the Majestica 2.0 update but in all honesty I think the next move is going to be a lot of V8P stuff will be assimilated into Soundpaint once the legato engine is done. And the Kontakt world that was V8P will slowly fade out… but maybe I’m feeling particularly pessimistic today? I hate change.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

On the plus side: the crossgrade prices for SP are completely reasonable, and it will be great to have tons of epic choirs, Destiny choirs and 240 piece orchestras in there! It will be Polaris on steroids, that have been on steroids themselves to become the most steroical of steroids ever. Or something.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Okay. If they get to singlehandedly change the contract, I guess we V8P loyals are now allowed to break our sworn secrecy and start cranking out walkthrough videos?
> 
> Btw… I do hope 8W will get the Majestica 2.0 update but in all honesty I think the next move is going to be a lot of V8P stuff will be assimilated into Soundpaint once the legato engine is done. And the Kontakt world that was V8P will slowly fade out… but maybe I’m feeling particularly pessimistic today? I hate change.


I hate it too.

If 8W was $125 or had the 2.0 treatment I think I'd be in. I am interested to see what the Soundpaint incarnation will be like.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> I hate it too.
> 
> If 8W was $125 or had the 2.0 treatment I think I'd be in. I am interested to see what the Soundpaint incarnation will be like.


I have all the V8P instruments and I basically also like them all. And still I hate change.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

@doctoremmet you would break your damn NDA you could post some SP Majestica samples


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

They feel… abandoned? And that makes me and my ego less relevant. A has been. A relic. A 50 year old bald man. Oh wait…


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

Not breaking any NDAs here by saying: I have no knowledge whatsoever about those. I am merey extrapolating from the existence of SP 10 Analog Synths, which by the way is very good.


----------



## R10k (Apr 13, 2022)

So, the summary is - there's some good stuff there, but it'll probably be better when something appears in Soundpaint down the track...?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

No. I was just being pessimistic because I hate change. The V8P instruments are fine and unique. And buying them now seems pretty “low risk” because of the great crossgrade policy 8Dio seem to have followed thus far. All the ported stuff was like $10 for people who already owned the 8Dio version, which is great. 

But the current Kontakt instruments are truly fine. I particularly like the Destiny choir that’s part of Emperium. The Lacrimosa choir is also a sample gold “classic”, and the V8P version comes with better microphone options. My somewhat sad ranting was kind of pointless so sorry for the drama there haha!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> On the plus side: the crossgrade prices for SP are completely reasonable, and it will be great to have tons of epic choirs, Destiny choirs and 240 piece orchestras in there! It will be Polaris on steroids, that have been on steroids themselves to become the most steroical of steroids ever. Or something.


So, this being the case buying 8Dio stuff is a pretty future-proof investment I’d argue.

Disclosure: I’ve beta tested for Soundpaint and did receive a couple of free libraries. Every 8Dio / V8P library I own was purchased with hard earned cash.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

If they are not $999: yes.


----------



## parapentep70 (Apr 13, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> So the current prices being displayed in V8P are all *after* the 75% discount's been applied, right, even though most of them don't have the usual price crossed to indicate a sale price? I didn't see a discount code in the email.


I was going to ask the same question, but then I saw the original prices when you open each of the V8P instruments. 

For example, in Super String, in the first line it says "*Sale Price: $49 (Normal Price $198)".*
This is 75% discount. Same for all others.


----------



## GGaca (Apr 13, 2022)

Does anyone know if i own Majestica 2.0 then I can get additional discount? 
On their site they wrote:
"When owners of 8Dio Lacrimosa and Majestica become V8P members they can upgrade to their much larger V8P parents. The pricing is simply the difference between the two products."
8W is now 249$ and Majestica 398$... and I strongly doubt that i can earn money on this upgrade-deal


----------



## parapentep70 (Apr 13, 2022)

Finally I could not resist Super String


----------



## AMBi (Apr 13, 2022)

So all the 8VP Titan Choir adds to Lascrimosa is mic positions, correct?

Tempted by the Destiny Choir since it's completely different, but the extra $100 for the full bundle might not be worth it to me for just mic positions.


----------



## parapentep70 (Apr 13, 2022)

AMBi said:


> So all the 8VP Titan Choir adds to Lascrimosa is mic positions, correct?
> 
> Tempted by the Destiny Choir since it's completely different, but the extra $100 for the full bundle might not be worth it to me for just mic positions.


I am in the same situation. The key is what GGaca says. I already have all their non V8P choirs.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2022)

Markrs said:


> 8Dio just sent out an email about the new site launching soon (along with a new Downloader) as well as removing the V8P part of the site (for V8P members there is a 75% discount going on). Sadly no details on the new products.
> 
> Previously, 8Dio has mentioned going away from sales based system for selling their products (we have seen this with the launch of SoundPaint), though in that thread they did mention only having a couple of sales a year, so possibly not moving entirely away from it.
> 
> With the removal of V8P I wonder if 8Dio plan to re-price all their existing libraries more inline with the discount price they often sell for? They could then do genuine sales a couple of times a year, though maybe with the current deep "discounts".


Interesting. I didn't get the email.

I wonder what their 'soon' means ? today, tomorrow, next week, next month ?... ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting. I didn't get the email.
> 
> I wonder what their 'soon' means ? today, tomorrow, next week, next month ?... ?


Weren’t the other deals supposed to be gone 11/4? So where they live it’s still 10/4, go figure.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 13, 2022)

Markrs said:


> 8Dio just sent out an email about the new site launching soon (along with a new Downloader) as well as removing the V8P part of the site (for V8P members there is a 75% discount going on). Sadly no details on the new products.


Actually there is one detail in the E-Mail: New 9-way round robin legato strings


----------



## AMBi (Apr 13, 2022)

AMBi said:


> So all the 8VP Titan Choir adds to Lascrimosa is mic positions, correct?
> 
> Tempted by the Destiny Choir since it's completely different, but the extra $100 for the full bundle might not be worth it to me for just mic positions.


Oops it literally says on the site, I feel silly now haha
So yes pretty much just mic positions so Destiny Choir is the way to go.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I didn't get the email.


Emails appear to be arriving over a period of several hours. Mine just arrived -- almost eight hours after @Markrs started this thread.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2022)

Just got the email.

QUOTE 

" _The 8Dio relaunch has been ongoing for 2 years and includes several new deep-sampled Kontakt products and features. This includes:
_

_New 9-way round robin legato strings_
_Improved 8Dio downloader_
_New 8Dio product updates_
_A brand new user account section_ "


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 13, 2022)

I just now received the email. I messaged support re: the availability of a Lacrimosa upgrade to the Emperium Choirs bundle, but the email does say:


> The discounted price now will be the lowest price available.


Not completely clear if that includes a potential upgrade but my hopes are not particularly high.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

Century Vista Apassionata Soaring Strings confirmed


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Century Vista Apassionata Soaring Strings confirmed


I mean...I'd probably buy it


----------



## parapentep70 (Apr 13, 2022)

Ian Dorsch said:


> I just now received the email. I messaged support re: the availability of a Lacrimosa upgrade to the Emperium Choirs bundle, but the email does say:
> 
> Not completely clear if that includes a potential upgrade but my hopes are not particularly high.


Perhaps zero?  At the end of the day this is a limit on the differential price between Lacrimosa and Emperium.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Century Vista Apassionata Soaring Strings confirmed


LOL .. and I think it is rumored that Jasper Blunk is collaborating with them on the legatos.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting. I didn't get the email.
> 
> I wonder what their 'soon' means ? today, tomorrow, next week, next month ?... ?


Seems like @Markrs is the chosen one! I didn’t receive any email either!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> LOL .. and I think it is rumored that Jasper Blunk is collaborating with them on the legatos.


Jasper Blunk is the string library universe’s Jango Fett. There’s a bit of him in everything now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Seems like @Markrs is the chosen one! I didn’t receive any email either!


That’s unfair. Given how briefly these types of deals are usually available, Mark has way more time to test all kinds of glitch mayhem in advance. I hope the new website will put a stop to this.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder what their 'soon' means ? today, tomorrow, next week, next month ?... ?


Isn't this the essence of 8dio?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Isn't this the essence of 8dio?


8Dio sure have capable time stretching algos. For sure.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Isn't this the essence of 8dio?


I don't know what their essence is, but I hope their 'soon' is sooner than Pacific Strings, Cinematic Studio Series updates, CineSamples CinerOrch. Ver 2. updates


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

I’ve got two words for you Muziksculp my dear:

Century Woodwinds

SOON tm


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Century Woodwinds


I know you are very excited about Century Woodwinds. But I don't know if they have included your Saxes in this library.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I know you are very excited about Century Woodwinds. But I don't know if they have included your Saxes in this library.


I already have their saxes, but Zlin saxes would be a dream come true hahaha


----------



## Flyo (Apr 13, 2022)

Súper strings it’s an ensamble strings right? What size of strings it is ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

Flyo said:


> Súper strings it’s an ensamble strings right? What size of strings it is ?


No. It is a super secret one of a kind instrument, much like Circle Strings, Everwave etc. A fantasy instrument made by a Greek luthier.


----------



## Flyo (Apr 13, 2022)

Now I’m tenpted for Destiny Choir, it’s the best deal in years to grab this now? Or the best could be lacrimosa on super mega sale and then update to Emporium? 😅


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

I grabbed Lacrimosa as a freebie by buying the Emperium upgrade that is available for Lacrimosa owners hehe. It took me some convincing last summer, but 8Dio Support were game. So that was a good deal as well. But all in all with the 65% V8P discount on that upgrade I ended up paying the exact same price they offer now. So I guess this is as good as it gets for now.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Apr 13, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Isn't this the essence of 8dio?


∞d(eal)io


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 13, 2022)

Change, it's always the same.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> in all honesty I think the next move is going to be a lot of V8P stuff will be assimilated into Soundpaint once the legato engine is done


I remembered I had heard an SP choir somewhere…


----------



## EanS (Apr 13, 2022)

Well I didn't get the email. Big fan of 8dio's went on rampage last year's sales got them whole Centuries, plus a bunch more. But never got any 8vP less when Majestica 2.0 was a freebie upon purchase of X amount. The sole library I immediately regretted and loved is the Vintage Collection, keyboards were very heavy and took more time than a Century Ensemble to load. Now Soundpaint has a Rhodes which I got it, and day/night vs the 8dio' suitcase. Well, it happens. No, batch resave would take for ever, just got Arturia, problem solved. 

Now, regarding the future, I guess and hope that many join me on a wishful thinking that:

All 8Dio existing libraries (or at least the 8vp?) will be converted to Soundpaint and us, no-longer-V8P users, at least will have early access and an attractive discount for migrating when launched. That would be lovely. Being able to retain the tone, improve scripting, dramatically reduce size, Soundpaint it, etc...

Yes, I understand Kontakt is home for most and "another player" splits opinions, but the Soundpaint way is indeed not Kontakt's and also SINE's and maybe OPUS's, and how about ENGINE 2's? way. It holds a different spirit I think.

Well, I'm gonna check that Destiny Choir you're talking about... lol. Nah, no more budget but for that dough isn't Oceania bundle better? Or just different?


----------



## unclecheeks (Apr 13, 2022)

Haven’t received an email yet. Do v8p get extra discount, on top of the existing sale prices? Like in the past, where there was a user-specific v8p promo code?


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Apr 13, 2022)

unclecheeks said:


> Haven’t received an email yet. Do v8p get extra discount, on top of the existing sale prices? Like in the past, where there was a user-specific v8p promo code?


Waiting on my support response too with a cart full of 8w and choir.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Apr 13, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Waiting on my support response too with a cart full of 8w and choir.


The answer is yes (!) you get an additional discount if you have Lacrimosa and Majestica but the codes aren't working at the moment and they are fixing them.


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 13, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> The answer is yes (!) you get an additional discount if you have Lacrimosa and Majestica but the codes aren't working at the moment and they are fixing them.


Dang, let us know


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Apr 13, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> The answer is yes (!) you get an additional discount if you have Lacrimosa and Majestica but the codes aren't working at the moment and they are fixing them.


Yessssssssss


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 13, 2022)

unclecheeks said:


> Haven’t received an email yet. Do v8p get extra discount, on top of the existing sale prices? Like in the past, where there was a user-specific v8p promo code?


I was under the impression that this 75% off is exclusively available for V8P members? So yes…


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 13, 2022)

As a longtime WEF member and proud elitist, I'm appalled at the elimination of the V8P hierarchy... $25K+ down the drain... as if $25K meant anything more than slot-machine fodder, lol! Off to Performance Samples, ladies.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 13, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I was under the impression that this 75% off is exclusively available for V8P members? So yes…



The products to which it applies are currently still only available to V8P members. So an extra additional V8P reduction doesn't make sense.

If you aren't signed in, you wouldn't be able to see them.

Now, come on people, stop talking about fight club already! This thread is giving the game away!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 13, 2022)

LamaRose said:


> As a longtime WEF member and proud elitist, I'm appalled at the elimination of the V8P hierarchy... $25K+ down the drain... as if $25K meant anything more than slot-machine fodder, lol! Off to Performance Samples, ladies.



Wait - is there a super secret Performance Samples club I don't know about?!


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 13, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Wait - is there a super secret Performance Samples club I don't know about?!


No need... Ferrari prices for Ferrari vices.


----------



## Robert_G (Apr 13, 2022)

I got an email this weekend saying that all the big sales would be over on Monday April 11th. Of course they are all still on sale. I wonder if they meant May 11th, or maybe April 11th 2023???


----------



## KEM (Apr 13, 2022)

Nothing better happen to the electric cello cause I still need to buy that!!


----------



## RMH (Apr 14, 2022)

I didn't get an email either... Is there a time when this kind of mail went wrong? Or is it optional delivery?


----------



## R10k (Apr 14, 2022)

RMH said:


> I didn't get an email either... Is there a time when this kind of mail went wrong? Or is it optional delivery?


Yep no email for me either...


----------



## mussnig (Apr 14, 2022)

KEM said:


> Nothing better happen to the electric cello cause I still need to buy that!!


That one is great. I should use it more often ...


----------



## Ruffian Price (Apr 14, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Wait - is there a super secret Performance Samples club I don't know about?!


----------



## BasariStudios (Apr 14, 2022)

Is Emperium Choirs worth getting now?


----------



## Buz (Apr 14, 2022)

Oh they brought back CREA20 etc but the spending thresholds have increased.


----------



## widescreen (Apr 14, 2022)

Buz said:


> Oh they brought back CREA20 etc but the spending thresholds have increased.


But only little, $200,000.00 minimum spent compared to $200.00 before... 😉


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 14, 2022)

Here's a little demotrack I just recorded with nothing but V8P libraries. Nothing special musically, as usual  but maybe you'll get a general idea about some of the sonic capabilities of the libraries used.

You'll hear:

1. Eighth Wonder shorts - with viola spot mic on 
2. Eighth Wonder legatos - with violin spot mic on
3. Eighth Wonder marcatos - with cello spot mic on
4. Eighth Wonder timpani
5. Eighth Wonder cymbals
6. Eighth Wonder synthplucks
7. Emperium Destiny Choir - female legatos
8. Emperium Destiny Choir - male arcs
9. Extreme Ensembles Bassguitars - filtered slap bass through an arpeggiator
10. Extreme Ensembles Drummachines - Troels' bonus patch (electrodrums)

I used MIR Pro 24 for the placement of the instruments, and a generous amount of MTurboReverb on the bus.


I will try and upload some close mic examples as well.


----------



## KEM (Apr 14, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Here's a little demotrack I just recorded with nothing but V8P libraries. Nothing special musically, as usual  but maybe you'll get a general idea about some of the sonic capabilities of the libraries used.
> 
> You'll hear:
> 
> ...




Do my eyes deceive me?! Did you finally post some music?!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 14, 2022)

KEM said:


> Do my eyes deceive me?! Did you finally post some music?!


Yeah, I figured I’d just drop sloppy demos now and then because why the hell not, right?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 14, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Here's a little demotrack I just recorded with nothing but V8P libraries. Nothing special musically, as usual  but maybe you'll get a general idea about some of the sonic capabilities of the libraries used.
> 
> You'll hear:
> 
> ...




Hmm. Moody. Mixing orchestral and electric. A bit groovy. Subtleties but some noisy outbursts. A soupcon of the world is awful, people are awful, but music is cool. 

Yes,I do believe this is composed by you!!

And, of course, very nice instruments.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 14, 2022)

KEM said:


> Do my eyes deceive me?! Did you finally post some music?!



You, sir, are a monkey of the heavily becheeked variety!


----------



## Zanshin (Apr 14, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yeah, I figured I’d just drop sloppy demos now and then because why the hell not, right?


I appreciate when you post music, haters gonna hate - screw em.


----------



## mussnig (Apr 14, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Here's a little demotrack I just recorded with nothing but V8P libraries. Nothing special musically, as usual  but maybe you'll get a general idea about some of the sonic capabilities of the libraries used.
> 
> You'll hear:
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveC (May 7, 2022)

Do I keep my 8Dio products on the new site?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2022)

SteveC said:


> Do I keep my 8Dio products on the new site?


No you lose them all and have to repurchase everything.


----------



## KEM (May 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> No you lose them all and have to repurchase everything.



But on Soundpaint


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2022)

KEM said:


> But on Soundpaint


Haha. AND on Kontakt. But you can only earn purchasing credits when you also subscribe to their new 8Di-Cashflo service as well for 88.88/month


----------



## timbit2006 (May 7, 2022)

uhhh what




I guess I should be less vague...
This was just e-mailed to me. I bought Emperium about a week ago, I also received a second e-mail for another purchase.


----------



## mussnig (May 7, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> uhhh what


Got that email as well but didn't see the link (and I was a bit puzzled about the invoice at first). Looks like design they are using for the Soundpaint webpage.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 7, 2022)

Hmm interesting. 
I wonder if 8dio plans to just use 8dio.com as a redirect. Something seems strange here.


----------



## mussnig (May 7, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> Hmm interesting.
> I wonder if 8dio plans to just use 8dio.com as a redirect. Something seems strange here.


I guess they will redirect the official URL once the new page is ready to launch (IIRC also their current page uses something like WordPress or so - Troels once mentioned this).

Regarding the email: my guess is that they probably imported their customer database to the new system/webshop and that it was set up to send such an email automatically.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Regarding the email: my guess is that they probably imported their customer database to the new system/webshop and that it was set up to send such an email automatically.


Sloppy! But likely


----------



## mussnig (May 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Sloppy! But likely


Maybe it's a signal that we should expect their usual glitches also with the new website 😂


----------



## SteveC (May 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> No you lose them all and have to repurchase everything.


"The End of 8Dio (as you know it)" If I get such an e-mail, it is perfectly permissible to ask. After all, this can actually happen at any time.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 7, 2022)

SteveC said:


> "The End of 8Dio (as you know it)" If I get such an e-mail, it is perfectly permissible to ask. After all, this can actually happen at any time.


It is always worth asking. But Doc's reply was just a bleak joke.

In truth, I don't think I've read any confirmation that continuous downloading will continue to be hosted by 8Dio. But I don't believe for a moment that they would stop doing that without explicitly informing their customers in advance absent an unforeseeable calamity. 

I would bet my life on it; but I wouldn't bet the life of my sister's dog. He's a better person than I am.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2022)

SteveC said:


> "The End of 8Dio (as you know it)" If I get such an e-mail, it is perfectly permissible to ask. After all, this can actually happen at any time.


Sorry, I was just joking. No intention to offend at all and you’re absolutely right. The message 8Dio are sending is ambivalent and likely to confuse people. Sincere apologies if I did offend you! 🙏🏽


----------



## SteveC (May 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Sorry, I was just joking. No intention to offend at all and you’re absolutely right. The message 8Dio are sending is ambivalent and likely to confuse people. Sincere apologies if I did offend you! 🙏🏽


No no, your answer was funny! Basically, I should have been more precise. I seriously ask myself whether all my products will still be available or whether something will be dropped. Some products will certainly be eliminated (V8P). Should these products be downloaded now, or will they be available later? I also believe that 8Dio can be trusted there. Still, I'm not completely sure.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2022)

SteveC said:


> No no, your answer was funny! Basically, I should have been more precise. I seriously ask myself whether all my products will still be available or whether something will be dropped. Some products will certainly be eliminated (V8P). Should these products be downloaded now, or will they be available later? I also believe that 8Dio can be trusted there. Still, I'm not completely sure.


They will absolutely be still available. 8Dio as a developer and as a brand isn’t going anywhere, and their track record is rock solid. The V8P as a loyalty brand will disappear, but the samples will still be made available for composers that have purchased them in the past and likely also still be available for sale. They will probably just be re-badged as 8Dio products.

I wouldn’t worry about any of that. Tawnia and Troels are on record that they will keep both 8Dio and Soundpaint alive as concurrent separate brands, one using Kontakt as the main platform and the latter of course solely focused on expanding their own virtual instrument. 

The part of 8Dio that is “over” is V8P and their old (current) website, and possibly / probably (my personal speculation) also their pricing and sales model. I expect them to move 8Dio towards the Soundpaint business model, where they offer low -but fixed- prices for all of their libraries.

This is all my very personal, albeit somewhat “informed”, take on the meaning of “8Diover”. But like I said, I feel this marketing mumbo jumbo may not have been their best idea, seeing how it has confused some of their customers, and even maybe caused some worries here and there…


----------



## pawel (May 7, 2022)

Do I see correctly that new instruments are already coming?

https://8dio.com/instrument/1971-estonia-grand-piano/https://8dio.com/instrument/studio-suspended-tonal-kontakt-instrument-samples/


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2022)

pawel said:


> Do I see correctly that new instruments are already coming?
> 
> https://8dio.com/instrument/1971-estonia-grand-piano/https://8dio.com/instrument/studio-suspended-tonal-kontakt-instrument-samples/


Those have been around for ages


----------



## widescreen (May 7, 2022)

pawel said:


> Do I see correctly that new instruments are already coming?
> 
> https://8dio.com/instrument/1971-estonia-grand-piano/https://8dio.com/instrument/studio-suspended-tonal-kontakt-instrument-samples/


None of them is new.


----------



## pawel (May 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Those have been around for ages


Quite interesting, because I see them on the main page under "newest releases".


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2022)

pawel said:


> Quite interesting, because I see them on the main page under "newest releases".


Likely because they are re-arranging stuff behind the scenes in their backend? The libraries themselves have been released years ago.


----------



## pawel (May 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Likely because they are re-arranging stuff behind the scenes in their backend? The libraries themselves have been released years ago.


You’re probably right. It’s just that for a second I thought I had something interesting to say in this forum haha.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2022)

pawel said:


> You’re probably right. It’s just that for a second I thought I had something interesting to say in this forum haha.












No worries Pawel. Your time will come! ❤️

And it is completely sensible to expect a "Latest release" banner to work properly  so I do appreciate you spotting the changes! I am sorry if I came across like the horrible gatekeeper and smart-ass I am deep down!


----------



## dbudimir (May 7, 2022)

Elon Musk is buying 8dio for 88 billion because he wants to name his next car “Deep Sampled Sedan”- The power and sound of 66 vintage VW Beetles! 😉


----------



## jbuhler (May 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The part of 8Dio that is “over” is V8P and their old (current) website, and possibly / probably (my personal speculation) also their pricing and sales model. I expect them to move 8Dio towards the Soundpaint business model, where they offer low -but fixed- prices for all of their libraries.


Honestly, I’ll be shocked if they manage a transition to a new pricing scheme unless they cut their list prices substantially and here’s why: it will take them considerable time to convince customers of the new pricing scheme and that means a lean period of revenue. Can the company in fact continue with reduced revenue for that period of time? So they’ll do a sale to juice revenues and then they’ll soon regress to the same old pattern. I sort of hope they can break the pattern because I don’t think the prices they end up selling some of their stuff for is healthy for the industry (even if it’s good for the pocket book). Maybe the revenues from Soundpaint libraries are now high enough to carry them over an extended period of lean sales in 8dio.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 7, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> unless they cut their list prices substantially


This is exactly what I expect them to do. I bet their best revenue comes from the 60-80% off sales, so they’ll likely drop the list prices considerably - to Soundpaint levels. 

But or course all of this is highly speculative.


----------



## carlc (May 7, 2022)

mussnig said:


> Regarding the email: my guess is that they probably imported their customer database to the new system/webshop and that it was set up to send such an email automatically.


Strange, I am still receiving no emails from 8dio despite being a card carrying V8P member. BTW, I am traveling next week… I am going to try and board the plane when they call forward the platinum star elite members.


----------



## RonOrchComp (May 7, 2022)

THE END OF 8DIO AS YOU ONCE KNEW IT

what - they are going to reprice ALL of their instruments to end in '8', as opposed to almost all of them?










Insolidus Choir for Kontakt VST-AU-AAX Samples & Instruments


Insolidus Choir for Kontakt VST-AU-AAX Samples - Kontakt Instruments & Samples; Deep-sampled Soft Choir, true legato, Kontakt, VST, polyphonic,




8dio.com





*Insolidus Choir – Voices in Emotion*
*$495 *


----------



## SteveC (May 7, 2022)

BTW: what I could really use is a license transfer option. That would be a great update!


----------



## zodiaclawl (May 7, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> THE END OF 8DIO AS YOU ONCE KNEW IT
> 
> what - they are going to reprice ALL of their instruments to end in '8', as opposed to almost all of them?
> 
> ...


I would definitely buy Insolidus for $8. That's a very good deal.


----------



## mussnig (May 7, 2022)

SteveC said:


> BTW: what I could really use is a license transfer option. That would be a great update!


With libraries for Kontakt Full that's a bit unlikely.


----------



## SteveC (May 8, 2022)

mussnig said:


> With libraries for Kontakt Full that's a bit unlikely.


And that brings me to my next wish...


----------



## wlinart (May 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This is exactly what I expect them to do. I bet their best revenue comes from the 60-80% off sales, so they’ll likely drop the list prices considerably - to Soundpaint levels.
> 
> But or course all of this is highly speculative.


I asked about that in another thread, and Tania answered this:


> We think it’s priced right. And it’s very personal and meaningful to Troels. We are committed to keeping prices as low as possible.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2022)

wlinart said:


> I asked about that in another thread, and Tania answered this:


Yes, and I agree with their assessment. I think you didn’t? At least not pertaining to the Soundpaint clocks library, it seems. Which is of course perfectly fine, it’s all in the eyes of the beholder.

I think you’ll agree almost all Soundpaint stuff is priced really fairly though?

Disclosure: I have beta tested Soundpaint and have been given libraries for free by them (but I did buy the larger part of my collection).


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 8, 2022)

wlinart said:


> I asked about that in another thread, and Tania answered this:


The 'Its priced right' is for Soundpaint's TickTock UDS at $50. Which I think is probably right, as it is ultra-deep sampled and would have taken a fair amount of work; it isn't a direct port of 8Dio's Clocks, for example.

The 'We are committed to keeping prices as low as possible' probably just refers to Soundpaint in that context. But, as it is the same people, I'm pretty sure we can read across from that to their approach to 8Dio.

However, it is a difficult phrase to make sense of. I doubt, for instance that it means 'We are committed to keeping prices as low as possible without going out of business; consequently we have all dropped our salaries and are running at 0% profit'!!

But I appreciate the general idea that they are not moving into premium pricing to create an allure of specialness and to limit the range of users so that fewer people have access to the samples that you'll be buying a license to. That's not a ridiculous market strategy; but I'm glad it isn't something they are pursuing.


----------



## wlinart (May 8, 2022)

Rereading my comments there i just realised that i worded i completely wrong. I was more trying to make a point about the 8dio libraries and their normal prices. For example insolidus is $495. If 8dio actually doesn't do sales anymore, it's way too expensive. The using of the tick tock example wasn't the best. I think it's too expensive for me, but it's a soundpaint library and not a 8dio library. And if they think it's the right price and people are buying it at that price, why not


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2022)

wlinart said:


> For example insolidus is $495. If 8dio actually doesn't do sales anymore, it's way too expensive.


Oh but I absolutely agree with you there. That’s why I was arguing earlier that I expect the “8Diover” relaunch involves a change in business model / pricing policy. A move towards a Soundpaint model.


----------



## davidson (May 8, 2022)

I can't think of another developer that makes me second guess more about every purchase I make from them. I mean, If I buy something now in the sale will it be priced cheaper with the relaunch? Will there be an 80% sale next week? Will they throw in another library as a sweetener the week after that? And that's not even taking into consideration the fact that I don't know which titles share the same content. 

It's exhausting.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 8, 2022)

Anyone have Super String?


----------



## EanS (May 8, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> Anyone have Super String?





https://vi-control.net/community/threads/8dio-v8p-libraries-75-off.123747/post-5084763


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> Anyone have Super String?








Anyone used 8Dio's V8P 'Super String'?


Hi, I recently bought a ton of specials at 8Dio and their retail price exceeded $2000 so I got access to V8P and noticed 'Super String'. Anyone got/used it? The demos and walkthrough sound nice but wondering how useful it is and whether it's worth $198 or perhaps waiting for a sale? Sounds...



vi-control.net


----------



## ThomasNL (May 8, 2022)

Are we finnaly gonna have 9Dio?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2022)

Super String:


----------



## carlc (May 8, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> Are we finnaly gonna have 9Dio?


It will probably be like Apple did with iPhone and Microsoft with Windows… they will skip over 9 and go straight to 10dio.


----------



## EanS (May 8, 2022)

ThomasNL said:


> Are we finnaly gonna have 9Dio?


That'll be like others becoming SpitWater or Orchestral Appliances


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 8, 2022)

carlc said:


> It will probably be like Apple did with iPhone and Microsoft with Windows… they will skip over 9 and go straight to 10dio.


No, no. You've missed the clue. The end of 8Dio as we know it.

ExDio.

It's as plain as the toes on your hands.


----------



## EanS (May 8, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> No, no. You've missed the clue. The end of 8Dio as we know it.
> 
> ExDio.
> 
> It's as plain as the toes on your hands.


RonnieJamesDio


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 8, 2022)

EanS said:


> RonnieJamesDio


 Or, if we take Ronnie James and morph him with Soundpaint we get:

Rainbow.

The logo has eight colours.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 8, 2022)

EanS said:


> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/8dio-v8p-libraries-75-off.123747/post-5084763


With my split personality my sample hoarding says yes while common sense says no.


----------



## EanS (May 8, 2022)

kitekrazy said:


> With my split personality my sample hoarding says yes while common sense says no.


I have serious troubles with "ambiance" "pads" and all that undefined stuff that complements your possible composition. So I end up without the intention to get (it's a freebie, comes in a bundle, is part of the library, etc..) these type of libraries because there's no way I can have such retention to remember dat pad or extended articulation. You end auditioning stuff and then see if it fits, I sits. 

Consider that aspect, but on the other hand, it's just fiddy dollah. And original as 8dio (soon 兀Dio) does their stuff. So, if you're into that area, I'd get it.


----------



## EanS (May 8, 2022)

I would have gotten the AGE Bundle, as recommended by @doctoremmet (thanks doc) but I ended splurging twice that price on Xsample Woodwinds, as recommended by @doctoremmet (THANKS DOC!! 🤨 🤣😂)

I was about to get Deep Solo Cello (have Violin), but Vi-Control provided the Pocket Blakus and the free legato Cello from Performance Samples (there's a new one). Those will be my last in the list. They have dropped the ball without a proper Century Winds imo.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 8, 2022)

EanS said:


> I would have gotten the AGE Bundle, as recommended by @doctoremmet (thanks doc) but I ended splurging twice that price on Xsample Woodwinds, as recommended by @doctoremmet (THANKS DOC!! 🤨 🤣😂)
> 
> I was about to get Deep Solo Cello (have Violin), but Vi-Control provided the Pocket Blakus and the free legato Cello from Performance Samples (there's a new one). Those will be my last in the list. They have dropped the ball without a proper Century Winds imo.


Maybe Century Woodwinds is coming soon? It's been coming a long time; so at some point it will either give up altogether or will finally be coming soon.

Who knows, it could even arrive one day!


----------



## EanS (May 8, 2022)

I think I found a solution for the new name.


----------



## mussnig (May 8, 2022)

EanS said:


> I think I found a solution for the new name.


But why Pi? I'm curious!


----------



## EanS (May 8, 2022)

mussnig said:


> But why Pi? I'm curious!


A plethora on numbers to chose instead of 8. Someone proposed 9Dio I just widened the odds.


----------



## mussnig (May 8, 2022)

EanS said:


> A plethora on numbers to chose instead of 8. Someone proposed 9Dio I just widened the odds.


Hmmm. Makes sense - Pi is an irrational number (and transcendental as well, btw.), so I would expect even crazier sales, that don't make sense anymore 😂


----------



## jcrosby (May 8, 2022)

EanS said:


> A plethora on numbers to chose instead of 8. Someone proposed 9Dio I just widened the odds.


Also 3.14159265.Dio doesn't roll off the tongue as easily. 
Plus inevitably some will mistake it as their phone number.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 8, 2022)

The new 8dio is live and all I have to say is... RIP to a really unique and smart designed website. Now it's a generic jumbled up mess like most other sites. I guess there was no choice because of security reasons but damn...
Do any web designers reading this know the legitimate reason why companies started shifting from pages that you can view several products on to these new annoying styles that are extremely zoomed in appearance? it seems to be a trend of the last 2-4 years.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 8, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> The new 8dio is live and all I have to say is... RIP to a really unique and smart designed website.


Yea it feels like I need to be two meters away from the display to read it, and I miss being able to see lots of info on a single screen without scrolling. It's like it's made for old people who can't really see that well


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 8, 2022)

Well, that was a dramatic way of launching a redesign of the website.

My fix of the advert: 

*The end of **(the)** 8dio **(website)** as you once knew it....*


----------



## timbit2006 (May 8, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Yea it feels like I need to be two meters away from the display to read it, and I miss being able to see lots of info on a single screen without scrolling. It's like it's made for old people who can't really see that well


Ah, now it makes sense. I've been using the wrong device to browse the website. This is much better:


----------



## JDK88 (May 8, 2022)

A big sigh of relief. I thought they were discontinuing their kontakt libraries.


----------



## zodiaclawl (May 8, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Well, that was a dramatic way of launching a redesign of the website.
> 
> My fix of the advert:
> 
> *The end of **(the)** 8dio **(website)** as you once knew it....*


Well... That was anticlimactic. I was kind of expecting a bunch of new libraries, a different price model, an even bigger sale or something like that. But it literally was just a website redesign. One which is much harder to browse on top of that.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (May 8, 2022)

The text doesn't even fit on mobile, and check how small that scrollbar is 😄


----------



## muziksculp (May 8, 2022)

I just activated my new 8Dio Account. I like the way my libraries are showing up in my new Account. Much cleaner GUI, easier to spot stuff, and better organized. 

This was a quote from an email from 8Dio a little while back :

*Quote:* 

*" A New Beginning*
_
8Dio will soon be relaunching on a new website that is hosted on the fastest and most secure shopping platform in the world.

The 8Dio relaunch has been ongoing for 2 years and includes several new deep-sampled Kontakt products and features. This includes:
_

_New 9-way round robin legato strings_
_Improved 8Dio downloader_
_New 8Dio product updates_
_A brand new user account section "_

I'm Looking forward to the new 8Dio 9-way round robin legato strings Library release, the improved 8Dio downloader, and the new 8Dio product updates.


----------



## Jrides (May 8, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> The new 8dio is live and all I have to say is... RIP to a really unique and smart designed website. Now it's a generic jumbled up mess like most other sites. I guess there was no choice because of security reasons but damn...
> Do any web designers reading this know the legitimate reason why companies started shifting from pages that you can view several products on to these new annoying styles that are extremely zoomed in appearance? it seems to be a trend of the last 2-4 years.


The old website design was an absolute cluster f***. I actually hated navigating that website looking for products. I will take the new design all day long over that previous disaster.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 8, 2022)

Yeah but how many lines of code does it have...


----------



## carlc (May 8, 2022)

It looks like some of the prices have changed as well... For example, the Century Brass Bundle (Ensemble + Solo) is back down to $318 retail, $127 with the sale. That's good news.


----------



## zodiaclawl (May 8, 2022)

carlc said:


> It looks like some of the prices have changed as well... For example, the Century Brass Bundle (Ensemble + Solo) is back down to $318 retail, $127 with the sale. That's good news.


Damn it. That sounds like it's too good to pass up on 

It's a bit more than I was planning on spending since I'm getting some more stuff. But that's a crazy amount of content and it seems like it's almost universally beloved.


----------



## carlc (May 8, 2022)

I did try some of our old favorite coupon codes, but it looks like the current sale adds the 8DIOVER coupon to your cart, so you can't stack a second one on top. Still good prices, in line with their last BF sale but without the extra freebies.


----------



## AMBi (May 8, 2022)

I like the new layout since it looks a lot sleeker, but can’t say I’m a big fan of them replacing all the artwork for the libraries.
The new ones feels very “Stock”-y and don’t communicate much.

They tend to all just blend together with the text being the only real part that makes them distinguishable.

The choir orbs in particular don’t really tell you anything.
All the old art felt very purposed and felt like beautiful descriptions of their libraries.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 8, 2022)

Super String is no longer available. Now the decision is easy.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 8, 2022)

AMBi said:


> I like the new layout since it looks a lot sleeker, but can’t say I’m a big fan of them replacing all the artwork for the libraries.
> The new ones feels very “Stock”-y and don’t communicate much.
> 
> They tend to all just blend together with the text being the only real part that makes them distinguishable.
> ...


The new graphics look like Troels just bought a content pack from Unreal marketplace or something lol.

To be honest based off this current design I can safely say I would not have bought the stuff that I bought in the past. 8Dios interesting product art was something I always admired, Lacrimosa in particular is/sadly was my favourite.
I remember one of the reasons I couldn't resist buying Insolidus/Silka... It was rainy and overcast for that whole week and everyday it reminded me of the library that's on sale... So I bought it. I guess maybe now that 8dios product art looks like some sort of Christmas bauble I'll be inspired to spend more around then haha.
I'm honestly slightly in disbelief, they went from a website full of beautiful photos of the sessions; really unique graphic design backgrounds... To this generic stuff.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 8, 2022)

AMBi said:


>


Are those anal beads?


----------



## kgdrum (May 8, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Are those anal beads?




How much were they on the old website? Asking for a friend 🤔


----------



## Mike Fox (May 8, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> How much were they on the old website? Asking for a friend 🤔


----------



## timbit2006 (May 8, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Are those anal beads?




*Now introducing 8Dio Sextury String Swings*
_-True Pleasureophonic sexgato
-Multi-orgasm mic layout
-CC controllable "vibe" parameter_
"Textured for _their _pleasure"


----------



## Mike Fox (May 8, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> *Now introducing 8Dio Sextury String Swings*
> _-True Pleasureophonic sexgato
> -Multi-orgasm mic layout
> -CC controllable "vibe" parameter_
> "Textured for _their _pleasure"


----------



## timbit2006 (May 8, 2022)

I found a leaked photo of 8DIOs new guitar library.


----------



## Seahatt (May 8, 2022)

Hello,

Just getting into music composing recently. Are there any "must haves" from 8dio that would recommend while the sale is on?

I've been looking to get some versatile, brass and strings libraries to add to my musical palette lately. Was looking at either the Century Brass bundle, the Century Strings Bundle or Anthology Strings.

But at the same time, I'm kinda wondering if I might just be better off saving the moolah and get Cinebrass/strings or Audiobro's LASS or MSS.

Any thoughts on these?


----------



## Getsumen (May 8, 2022)

Seahatt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just getting into music composing recently. Are there any "must haves" from 8dio that would recommend while the sale is on?
> 
> ...


8Dio has some nice vocal stuff. I particularly like the Studio Sopranos, and they're well known for their arcs (pre recorded like 3,4,5 syllable "phrases") in their choir libraries.
I do not own much of their orchestral offerings but I've heard generally positive things about the century series, and that's probably the cheapest option out there to get a deep-sampled orchestra.

I think Cineseries and the Modern series are pretty big investments for newcomers, so it might be beneficial to try something cheaper first. I think you just missed a few sales where you could actually get the Century Series even cheaper, unfortunately.

You're in a weird limbo situation here because 8dio used to do sales (60% and sometimes more) very frequently, but I say "used to" because they said they would shift away from this frequent sale platform. How this will work is beyond me because unless they update their prices to reflect this it would mean an overall rise in prices, as before everyone only purchased during these sales which would happen like every other week.


----------



## zimm83 (May 8, 2022)

Where are the VIP products ? 8W ?


----------



## carlc (May 9, 2022)

zimm83 said:


> Where are the VIP products ? 8W ?


I believe killing off V8P was part of the plan with the new website. Not sure if these will come back as regular 8dio libraries or not.


----------



## widescreen (May 9, 2022)

carlc said:


> I believe killing off V8P was part of the plan with the new website. Not sure if these will come back as regular 8dio libraries or not.


They will, but perhaps in a splitted or modernized form. They're listed in my account as "Archive".


----------



## widescreen (May 9, 2022)

The sorting of the libs has to be done a little better. I first thought "where the hell are my Solo Flugel Horn, Horn, Trombone and Trumpet. Because only the Solo Bass Trombone, Cimbasso and Tuba appear under "Brass".
Then I scrolled WAY down and found them grouped to "Under $50". 

The Century Brass Bundle comes under "Bundles". Not under "Brass". But Century Strings Bundle comes under "Strings". Not under "Bundles". 

So it's still 8Dio. And I was already afraid...


----------



## widescreen (May 9, 2022)

New product? Or just renamed? I cannot remember.


----------



## widescreen (May 9, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Yea it feels like I need to be two meters away from the display to read it, and I miss being able to see lots of info on a single screen without scrolling. It's like it's made for old people who can't really see that well


It looks OK when zooming the browser to 67%. Nice that it remembers this per webpage.


----------



## Technostica (May 9, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Are those anal beads?


Are you one of the four Mike positions that they come with?


----------



## iMovieShout (May 9, 2022)

Has anyone else experienced their 8DIO accounts no longer working?
I went to log in to my 8DIO account today and was greeted with the message 'This Acount Does Not Exist' !!!!
What?!?!?!?!
So how do I now go about logging in to my account?

Also, there doesn't appear to be a way to contact 8DIO support anymore!!!

*Has 8DIO ceased trading?*


----------



## Technostica (May 9, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> Has anyone else experienced their 8DIO accounts no longer working?
> I went to log in to my 8DIO account today and was greeted with the message 'This Acount Does Not Exist' !!!!
> What?!?!?!?!
> So how do I now go about logging in to my account?
> ...


They should automatically send you an email which you use to create a new password.


----------



## AndyP (May 9, 2022)

After logging in to the new site, there are a number of libraries missing from my account that I once purchased. At least they are no longer displayed. 

The summary of order is also far too short.
I got the Liberis Legacy Library in the old design last week, it's gone too ...

This means I can no longer download the legacy libraries where there was this nice step sequencer for articulations. For example for the choirs.


----------



## iMovieShout (May 9, 2022)

Technostica said:


> They should automatically send you an email which you use to create a new password.


Thanks. Yes I received an email but deleted it thinking it was yet another phishing e-mail.
I tried logging in normally only to find my account now doesn't appear to exist.
Given the phishing e-mail, I'm wondering if 8DIO's site has been hacked!!


----------



## Technostica (May 9, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> Thanks. Yes I received an email but deleted it thinking it was yet another phishing e-mail.
> I tried logging in normally only to find my account now doesn't appear to exist.
> Given the phishing e-mail, I'm wondering if 8DIO's site has been hacked!!


If you received the email in the last day or so it should be genuine as they just relaunched the site and you have to create a new password.


----------



## krops (May 9, 2022)

When I saw the email, I gave myself a pat on the back for resisting the urge to upgrade to the Emporium bundle. And now I'm logging in and there's no V8P section any longer, and I'm like "oh, no, what have I done?"


----------



## liquidlino (May 9, 2022)

Oh dear. Just logged into new account and somehow I slipped on my mouse and bought brass bundle. How on earth did that happen? Only downloaded lite so far, but sounds amazing! The guy Michelmore playthrough convinced me, sounded great with him just noodling, just how I imagine brass to sound. Solo and ensemble downloading, can't wait!


----------



## gamma-ut (May 9, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> Thanks. Yes I received an email but deleted it thinking it was yet another phishing e-mail.
> I tried logging in normally only to find my account now doesn't appear to exist.
> Given the phishing e-mail, I'm wondering if 8DIO's site has been hacked!!


You just need to activate an account at the new website: use your existing email to get a password-reset email.


----------



## mallux (May 9, 2022)

AndyP said:


> After logging in to the new site, there are a number of libraries missing from my account that I once purchased. At least they are no longer displayed.


It's definitely worth checking your instruments and orders on the new site. As far as I can tell, all the purchased instruments/serials are there which should be, but I'm *missing one order* from the list of historical orders. I've left a message for support which I'm sure they'll respond to when it's daytime in CA.


----------



## iMovieShout (May 9, 2022)

Technostica said:


> If you received the email in the last day or so it should be genuine as they just relaunched the site and you have to create a new password.


I've submitted a trouble ticket.
I sincerely hope they can restore my account from their backups.


----------



## CGR (May 9, 2022)

AndyP said:


> After logging in to the new site, there are a number of libraries missing from my account that I once purchased. At least they are no longer displayed.


Same here.


----------



## davidson (May 9, 2022)

AMBi said:


> I like the new layout since it looks a lot sleeker, but can’t say I’m a big fan of them replacing all the artwork for the libraries.
> The new ones feels very “Stock”-y and don’t communicate much.
> 
> They tend to all just blend together with the text being the only real part that makes them distinguishable.
> ...


They've probably done this so its easier to brand cross-platform products with soundpaint. Agreed though, not a fan of the whole artsy-abstract look, it tells you nothing. Form over function.


----------



## KarlHeinz (May 9, 2022)

On first look ordered instruments seems to be o.k. here but it is very confusing cause of new arrangement of the instruments (before it was by order date if I remember right).

Only thing I lost are the dozens of claire flutes I had into my account from an ordering glitch before that they never could delete all the years before which made me VP8 

And as this is gone anyway it seems....


----------



## easyrider (May 9, 2022)

I’ve got my instruments there in my account but I’m missing orders from Feb 2020


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2022)

I activated my account without trouble. All my instruments seem to be available. The new site is... fine.

Don't throw away your activation emails.

Just sayin'.


----------



## DSAZocker (May 9, 2022)

The thing that irritates me the most is the fact that saxophones are labeled under brass. Might have been the same on the old homepage though, not sure.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 9, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> I've submitted a trouble ticket.
> I sincerely hope they can restore my account from their backups.


Your order history won't be lost.
I just posted in the other thread about 8dio's new accounts/emails etc, but to repeat here:
They migrated from one website platform over to a very different platform (Wordpress > Shopify). Accounts themselves can not be migrated between the two, but order history and customer details can.
Therefore, you can not *log in *to an account you had on the old site. You will need to *create *a new one, or follow the link from the Activation email. Once your account is created, their system will match up your account to all orders associated with the email address you used.

So, for any others of you who aren't able to log in to your account, try *creating *one instead, using the same details you used on the old site.


----------



## Jrides (May 9, 2022)

Wake me up when they start giving a free library away with 65% off again.


----------



## gamma-ut (May 9, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Don't throw away your activation emails.


It shouldn't matter - the original email said click the link _or_ visit the site. A password reset request should generate a new activation link via email (though it would be silly to then throw that one away).


----------



## gamma-ut (May 9, 2022)

widescreen said:


> New product? Or just renamed? I cannot remember.
> 
> <Obscurity image>


I think this might be some NKIs repackaged from the Tonehammer days and the Gnomehammer Xmas campaigns. I've got a library of Car vs Crowbar from that time and I think the fireplace was in one of the Gnomehammer giveaways.


----------



## iMovieShout (May 9, 2022)

Yay!!! The trouble ticket worked.
I now have my old account setup and working fine, with access to all of the libraries I'd previously purchased. Thank goodness !!!

The weird design of the new 8DIO website is something else though. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## szurcio (May 9, 2022)

I can no longer see version 1.6 of my Adagio libraries, just version 2. I was hoping I would have them under the Archived instruments at the bottom of my new user account page. I had all of the older downloads listed under Adagio before the website change.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 9, 2022)

Technostica said:


> Are you one of the four Mike positions that they come with?


Ya gotta pay extra for that.


----------



## easyrider (May 9, 2022)

szurcio said:


> I can no longer see version 1.6 of my Adagio libraries, just version 2. I was hoping I would have them under the Archived instruments at the bottom of my new user account page. I had all of the older downloads listed under Adagio before the website change.


Do we still need 1.6?

I dont see them either...


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Ya gotta pay extra for that.


Ah, you're one of _those _Mike's.


----------



## widescreen (May 9, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Do we still need 1.6?
> 
> I dont see them either...


That's when my usual behavior comes to advantage: Download EVERYTHING and store it on my own NAS cause you'll never know what the future brings.

That's the same reason why a demise of 8Dio has no big scare for me considering my existing libraries. Never rely on anybody than yourself.


----------



## easyrider (May 9, 2022)

szurcio said:


> I can no longer see version 1.6 of my Adagio libraries, just version 2. I was hoping I would have them under the Archived instruments at the bottom of my new user account page. I had all of the older downloads listed under Adagio before the website change.


Check again....

Min have just appeared...


----------



## easyrider (May 9, 2022)

widescreen said:


> That's when my usual behavior comes to advantage: Download EVERYTHING and store it on my own NAS cause you'll never know what the future brings.
> 
> That's the same reason why a demise of 8Dio has no big scare for me considering my existing libraries. Never rely on anybody than yourself.


Its all my server....was just wondering if V1.6 brought any beefits over v2.0


Im more confused with 8dio libs than VSL's!


----------



## widescreen (May 9, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Check again....
> 
> Min have just appeared...


Mine, too. Seems they do some tweaking manually after migration. Groups for some libraries have changed but are waaaay from being consistent, e.g. you find choirs at 3 different places now :
















Similarly scattered are the Legion 66 Series. Or the Bundles. Or...


----------



## widescreen (May 9, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Its all my server....was just wondering if V1.6 brought any beefits over v2.0
> 
> 
> Im more confused with 8dio libs than VSL's!


This was the widely discussed thing with the old abandoned samples when moving to Anthology and paying $8 to get them. Haven't had the time to use them, but you'll never know.

Concerning VSL: After going through the whole 8Dio catalogue and buying most of it I only knew one thing: I had to do the same again with VSL to *really* get me covered.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 9, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Ah, you're one of _those _Mike's.


----------



## szurcio (May 9, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Do we still need 1.6?
> 
> I dont see them either...


I sent them a support ticket and they resolved the issue with a new website update. I can see them now. Aren't we supposed to use version 1.6 with Adachi? Not the current version 2? Adachi brings those old libraries back to life.


----------



## el-bo (May 9, 2022)

Hmm…Will probably take a while to get used to. Bit of a mess of icon styles.
I seem to have everything, except Wrenchenspiel now seems to be labelled as legacy, and found under archive. But they’re still selling Wrenchenspiel as a current product.

Have I missed something?


----------



## PrimeEagle (May 9, 2022)

widescreen said:


> That's when my usual behavior comes to advantage: Download EVERYTHING and store it on my own NAS cause you'll never know what the future brings.


This is somewhat of a tangent, but I tend to do the same, however lately I'm wondering if there's any point for developers that require activation. Do you store libraries that use non-Kontakt players (Spitfire, SINE, etc.), since having it doesn't do much without being able to activate it and if the company is around for you to activate then you'd be able to download it anyway? I can't decide which direction I want to go with this.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 9, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Hmm…Will probably take a while to get used to. Bit of a mess of icon styles.
> I seem to have everything, except Wrenchenspiel now seems to be labelled as legacy, and found under archive. But they’re still selling Wrenchenspiel as a current product.
> 
> Have I missed something?


No chances are you haven’t. It appears to be a bit of a mess still, and they’re apparently still moving stuff around. So I wouldn’t do a deep analysis at the moment and draw any conclusions. I know I won’t. I’ll wait for some of the dust to settle and then I’ll have a look.


----------



## el-bo (May 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> No chances are you haven’t. It appears to be a bit of a mess still, and they’re apparently still moving stuff around. So I wouldn’t do a deep analysis at the moment and draw any conclusions. I know I won’t. I’ll wait for some of the dust to settle and then I’ll have a look.


Thanks! Yeah... That's why I didn't get in contact with support. They must be getting hit hard at the moment. But thought it might be something that I've literally missed i.e an announcement of a new, upgraded version.

But I'm in no real rush to find out.


----------



## rrichard63 (May 9, 2022)

If I recall correctly, the "new" 8Dio was supposed to include an improved download manager. Somebody please correct me if this is wrong.

I just re-downloaded the installer app from the new website. It's identical to the old one (date stamped May 18, 2021).


----------



## tawnia (May 9, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> If I recall correctly, the "new" 8Dio was supposed to include an improved download manager. Somebody please correct me if this is wrong.
> 
> I just re-downloaded the installer app from the new website. It's identical to the old one (date stamped May 18, 2021).


We encountered some bugs on the final approach.... It is coming soon. To discuss this with our technical team, join Discord: https://discord.gg/7AHqCKpt


----------



## tawnia (May 9, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Thanks! Yeah... That's why I didn't get in contact with support. They must be getting hit hard at the moment. But thought it might be something that I've literally missed i.e an announcement of a new, upgraded version.
> 
> But I'm in no real rush to find out.


The entire team pulled an all nighter. Thanks for the patience. This was a major undertaking to port everything over. In Gratitude. FYI: to talk directly with our team, we are on Discord: https://discord.gg/7AHqCKpt


----------



## el-bo (May 9, 2022)

tawnia said:


> The entire team pulled an all nighter. Thanks for the patience. This was a major undertaking to port everything over. In Gratitude. FYI: to talk directly with our team, we are on Discord: https://discord.gg/7AHqCKpt


Thanks! But I don't do Discord. But I was serious when i said that I'd be happy to wait. Once things seem to have settle down, I'll contact support.

Thanks


----------



## easyrider (May 9, 2022)

szurcio said:


> I sent them a support ticket and they resolved the issue with a new website update. I can see them now. Aren't we supposed to use version 1.6 with Adachi? Not the current version 2? Adachi brings those old libraries back to life.


yeah I remember now….must get around to doing this…👍


----------



## zodiaclawl (May 9, 2022)

Seems like the Century Brass ensemble+solo bundle went up in price again from $318 to $395 regular price since yesterday. That's a shame since I was thinking about getting it :/


----------



## timbit2006 (May 9, 2022)

zodiaclawl said:


> Seems like the Century Brass ensemble+solo bundle went up in price again from $318 to $395 regular price since yesterday. That's a shame since I was thinking about getting it :/


Damn, that was one library I've been on the edge of buying. Now its a for sure pass from me.


----------



## zodiaclawl (May 9, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> Damn, that was one library I've been on the edge of buying. Now its a for sure pass from me.


I was thinking about getting it together with the deep solo violin. If I had known I would have gone for it yesterday. I guess I'll skip buying anything altogether now. Feel really bummed out.


----------



## EanS (May 9, 2022)

zodiaclawl said:


> Seems like the Century Brass ensemble+solo bundle went up in price again from $318 to $395 regular price since yesterday. That's a shame since I was thinking about getting it :/


It's $158 the full Bundle (Ensemble and Solo), screenshot:


----------



## EanS (May 9, 2022)

zodiaclawl said:


> I was thinking about getting it together with the deep solo violin. If I had known I would have gone for it yesterday. I guess I'll skip buying anything altogether now. Feel really bummed out.


Deep solo is $39. Century Bundle is $158...


----------



## timbit2006 (May 9, 2022)

EanS said:


> It's $158 the full Bundle (Ensemble and Solo), screenshot:


60% off 395 vs 60% off 318.


----------



## carlc (May 9, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> 60% off 395 vs 60% off 318.


Exactly. It was at $318 retail for a long time, then jumped up to $395 prior to the new site launch. After the new site launch it was back down to $318, but now on the new site it is back to $395. So, in the current state, the 60% off sale is not nearly attractive as it had been previously.


----------



## EanS (May 9, 2022)

carlc said:


> Exactly. It was at $318 retail for a long time, then jumped up to $395 prior to the new site launch. After the new site launch it was back down to $318, but now on the new site it is back to $395. So, in the current state, the 60% off sale is not nearly attractive as it had been previously.


Reading this gave me anxiety, I was referring about the present, but now I understand your point: $395 tomorrow is more than $318 yesterday and $158 today. That made you not buy it yesterday, nor today and no way you'll buy it tomorrow.

Unless there's a sale for 68% off.


----------



## carlc (May 9, 2022)

EanS said:


> Reading this gave me anxiety, I was referring about the present, but now I understand your point: $395 tomorrow is more than $318 yesterday and $158 today. That made you not buy it yesterday, nor today and no way you'll buy it tomorrow.
> 
> Unless there's a sale for 68% off.


I already own the Century Brass bundle, so it didn't impact a buying decision for me personally, but it is disconcerting to see the base price shifting around. It may be confusing for some customers who think they are getting a great deal at 60% off, but it is 60% off a higher base price. 

BTW, I could be wrong on the timing for Century Brass. Looking back, it's not clear to me when the base price first jumped from $318 to $395 (up 24%). It was actually at the higher price in Feb 2022 as shown here, so maybe that increase happened earlier than I thought.

An even bigger price jump happened with Century Strings. The New Century Strings 2.0 Bundle had a base price of $598 in Feb 2022 as shown here. It is now listed at $798 base, or $319.20 with the sale. That is a $200 (33%) base price increase!


----------



## liquidlino (May 9, 2022)

EanS said:


> It's $158 the full Bundle (Ensemble and Solo), screenshot:


Phew! Glad I bought it yesterday, must have been hours before the price hike.


----------



## carlc (May 9, 2022)

I am considering the AGE bundle after seeing lots of positive votes here. It is currently (as of the timestamp of this post) showing as $198 base price, $79.20 sale price (60% off). Can any AGE owners confirm the base price from their order? And have there been much better deals in past? Like there would have been a 60% off + giveaway at some point. It's not something I need at the moment.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 9, 2022)

carlc said:


> I am considering the AGE bundle after seeing lots of positive votes here. It is currently (as of the timestamp of this post) showing as $198 base price, $79.20 sale price (60% off). Can any AGE owners confirm the base price from their order? And have there been much better deals in past? Like there would have been a 60% off + giveaway at some point. It's not something I need at the moment.


My price, used the Bundler. Totally worth it.


----------



## carlc (May 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> My price, used the Bundler. Totally worth it.


 Thanks for sharing! When you say "bundler", was this using the CREA20 / CREA30 bundle coupon?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 10, 2022)

carlc said:


> Thanks for sharing! When you say "bundler", was this using the CREA20 / CREA30 bundle coupon?


It was a gross purchase that rendered $120 of discount, so my guess is I ordered for $400 gross. I need to check if this is a gross or net price.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It was a gross purchase that rendered $120 of discount, so my guess is I ordered for $400 gross. I need to check if this is a gross or net price.


So this was the entire transaction, I am too tired for the actual math. $61.60 for the bundle? Seems about right?


----------



## carlc (May 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It was a gross purchase that rendered $120 of discount, so my guess is I ordered for $400 gross. I need to check if this is a gross or net price.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## carlc (May 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> So this was the entire transaction, I am too tired for the actual math. $61.60 for the bundle? Seems about right?


Yes, exactly, $88 base price with a 30% discount --> $61.60. Right now the base price for the AGE bundle is significantly higher at $198, but with a 60% discount, coming down to $79.20. I may wait and see what sort of unpredictable things happen.


----------



## Markrs (May 10, 2022)

They previously have had 65% off plus a freebie if you bought over a certain amount. No guarantees that those deals will return, but at 60% these are not the best sale prices 8Dio have had, so I think it is a good call to a wait for a better deal.


----------



## carlc (May 10, 2022)

Markrs said:


> They previously have had 65% off plus a freebie if you bought over a certain amount. No guarantees that those deals will return, but at 60% these are not the best sale prices 8Dio have had, so I think it is a good call to a wait for a better deal.


The fact that they are changing the base prices makes it hard to make direct comparisons. In this case, the prior 30% off sale was a better deal than the current 60% off sale. 

When I go back and review past VI-C threads, we mostly just mention the % discount. We should probably get in the habit of mentioning the before & after prices in these threads to facilitate future data mining


----------



## Technostica (May 10, 2022)

carlc said:


> Yes, exactly, $88 base price with a 30% discount --> $61.60. Right now the base price for the AGE bundle is significantly higher at $198, but with a 60% discount, coming down to $79.20. I may wait and see what sort of unpredictable things happen.


$88 was very likely a sale price that was reduced further with the Bundler code.
I doubt that was ever the base price.

Added
I just checked my order and the base price was $248 back in Nov 2020.


----------



## carlc (May 10, 2022)

Technostica said:


> $88 was very likely a sale price that was reduced further with the Bundler code.
> I doubt that was ever the base price.


Ok, that makes more sense, thanks. Not sure about AGE, but the base prices have shifted around on some of the other bundles.


----------



## carlc (May 10, 2022)

Technostica said:


> I just checked my order and the base price was $248 back in Nov 2020.


Thanks for confirming. In this case for AGE, it looks like the base price dropped. 

One other difference with the new 8dio website is how the sales seem to be applied. We’ll see if this holds true for future sales, but currently the 8DIOVER coupon is applied automatically, which blocks us from stacking a 2nd coupon on top of that.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 10, 2022)

carlc said:


> Ok, that makes more sense, thanks. Not sure about AGE, but the base prices have shifted around on some of the other bundles.


It definitely was a sales price. My purchasing secret: pairing sales prices with A) a bundler or other extra discount, or B) a glitch. Preferably both.


----------



## Technostica (May 10, 2022)

carlc said:


> Ok, that makes more sense, thanks. Not sure about AGE, but the base prices have shifted around on some of the other bundles.


Unless they bring back the Bundler, anything around $80 is a good price.
We meet see 70% off at some point, but that's not a massive difference.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Montisquirrel (May 11, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Interesting. So in terms of UI, these share the same interface as Intimate Studio Strings and the Studio Series - Deep Solo Strings series. They are called Deep Quintet Strings (so vln1, vln2, vla, cello, bass?). And a focus on legatos? Could be a very interesting addition to their Studio Series range indeed.

The playing is as nice as ever! As an owner of the previous Studio Series releases I am confident these will be great and I hope they'll introduce some sort of loyalty pricing for people like myself. You know, as part of the "new 8Dio model" haha. Curious to see whether there is intro pricing, or just a fixed-never-on-sale price in accordance with Soundpaint principles. This will be decisive for me, whether I will get this on release or wait for the inevitable "next" 60-80% off sale or BF freebie (eventually). I hope we'll get some more clarity on that soon.

It's good to have you back @Troels Folmann - although you never really went away of course


----------



## AMBi (May 11, 2022)

Their Studio Quartet is already one of my favorites so I’m very intrigued about this one!

Whether its all completely new, or the chance they’re possibly merging it all into one instrument like their Intimate Studio series so blending is more seamless (+ Violin II) , I’m already sold


----------



## Tanarri (May 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Interesting. So in terms of UI, these share the same interface as Intimate Studio Strings and the Studio Series - Deep Solo Strings series. They are called Deep Quintet Strings (so vln1, vln2, vla, cello, bass?). And a focus on legatos? Could be a very interesting addition to their Studio Series range indeed.
> 
> The playing is as nice as ever! As an owner of the previous Studio Series releases I am confident these will be great and I hope they'll introduce some sort of loyalty pricing for people like myself. You know, as part of the "new 8Dio model" haha. Curious to see whether there is intro pricing, or just a fixed-never-on-sale price in accordance with Soundpaint principles. This will be decisive for me, whether I will get this on release or wait for the inevitable "next" 60-80% off sale or BF freebie (eventually). I hope we'll get some more clarity on that soon.
> 
> It's good to have you back @Troels Folmann - although you never really went away of course


Should be a free update for all of us who bought Adagio at the full price. 😅


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Yeah. No. I am happy to pay a decent price for instruments that are inspiring. I typically just wait for the right sale to arrive. I didn’t want to make that other post in any way sound entitled. 

I am merely curious to see whether or not the relaunch implies a change in sales antics / business model / pricing strategy. Not because I feel I have any right to claim a change is needed, that’s up to Tawnia and Troels to decide. Only reason I’m wondering about it out loud is the obvious “comparison” one is likely to make to the newly introduced Soundpaint pricing model - which I quite like. Less GAS. Less FOMO. Less “sales watching”. More quality time behind the keys.

Either way, whatever it is going to be… I bet this new release will excite me and I will eventually add it to my Studio Series collection. I think it is some sort of “legato” add-on specialization library that will expand the original Deep Studio Quartet strings into even more lyrical exposed solo territories. The Apassionata of the 8Dio solo strings? But maybe that’s just wishful thinking. We’ll see soon enough.


----------



## zeng (May 11, 2022)

Tanarri said:


> Should be a free update for all of us who bought Adagio at the full price. 😅


But at least there should be an upgrade option from Deep Solo Strings or Intimate Studio Strings


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

zeng said:


> But at least there should be an upgrade option from Deep Solo Strings or Intimate Studio Strings


Makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Markrs (May 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>


Be very interesting to hear them, but they would need to be quite different from the deep solo quartet in what the offer as that quarter has a lot of articulations. 

My instinct is this will be more lyrical that the deep solo quarter especially with the focus on legato.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Be very interesting to hear them, but they would need to be quite different from the deep solo quartet in what the offer as that quarter has a lot of articulations.
> 
> My instinct is this will be more lyrical that the deep solo quarter especially with the focus on legato.


----------



## Markrs (May 11, 2022)

I know I shouldn’t be excited by this but I do really want to hear it. Whilst they are not everyone’s cup of tea, I have always really liked both the intimate studio strings and deep solo quarter. So a new solo string library has got me interested.


----------



## AndyP (May 11, 2022)

I hope there are also new, longer staccatos. They are too short for me in all solo libraries.


----------



## mussnig (May 11, 2022)

Did they also sample portamentos?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

It hasn’t been disclosed yet. We’re in teaser stages of the release 

The focus seems to be “back and forth legatos” with lots of RRs. And we have confirmation on more arcs. The rest is all speculation. I think portamento would make sense in a legato-centered release. “Longer” shorts would be nice, but I am less confident that this library will really expand on those.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

What is next for 8Dio?


The largest catalogue of deep-sampled instruments for Kontakt is about to grow. We are committed to continuing expanding the Kontakt catalogue and have over 20 new deep-sampled Kontakt libraries completed.




8dio.com


----------



## Markrs (May 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> What is next for 8Dio?
> 
> 
> The largest catalogue of deep-sampled instruments for Kontakt is about to grow. We are committed to continuing expanding the Kontakt catalogue and have over 20 new deep-sampled Kontakt libraries completed.
> ...


20 new deep-sampled Kontakt libraries completed, which will be released throughout the year. 😱

That is a lot of new sample libraries, especially with the 2 a week they have been doing with Soundpaint


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> 20 new deep-sampled Kontakt libraries completed, which will be released throughout the year. 😱
> 
> That is a lot of new sample libraries espalier with the 2 a week they have been doing with Soundpaint


Yep


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> 20 new deep-sampled Kontakt libraries completed, which will be released throughout the year. 😱
> 
> That is a lot of new sample libraries, especially with the 2 a week they have been doing with Soundpaint


Please, I beg of you Troels.. think of our wallets!!


----------



## widescreen (May 11, 2022)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Please, I beg of you Troels.. think of our wallets!!


Since I couldn't wait until those 20 instruments arise, I had to buy something now. To... ahm... test... if the new shop... ahm... is working.  

The increasing temperatures, you know. 30°C here. Didn't know the 8Dio Steel Drums sound so... Carribean. 
How the hell did they hide them from me the last 3 years??

So I can say: shop is at least ready for purchase. All went smoothly into my account, as did the downloads. That's the main thing, ugly new page or not, everything else is bonus.


----------



## widescreen (May 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> 20 new deep-sampled Kontakt libraries completed, which will be released throughout the year. 😱
> 
> That is a lot of new sample libraries, especially with the 2 a week they have been doing with Soundpaint


If we count every V8P library there would be not THAT much left...

Would also explain why they are "completed" already.


----------



## jbuhler (May 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I know I shouldn’t be excited by this but I do really want to hear it. Whilst they are not everyone’s cup of tea, I have always really liked both the intimate studio strings and deep solo quarter. So a new solo string library has got me interested.


I also very much like the intimate studio strings. They are kind of quirky—similar to SF’s Alternative Solo Strings in that respect—but have lots of character if you are willing to follow the library where it will take you.

Interested in the new deep quintet for similar reasons, though it will depend on pricing. I’m not seeing that the new site has changed 8dio’s philosophy on pricing, so that means continuing my practice of deciding what I think is a good price for an instrument and then buying without regret if the price goes lower. Because with 8dio you’ll almost always encounter at some point a cheaper price on a library than you paid for it.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 11, 2022)

widescreen said:


> Since I couldn't wait until those 20 instruments arise, I had to buy something now. To... ahm... test... if the new shop... ahm... is working.
> 
> The increasing temperatures, you know. 30°C here. Didn't know the 8Dio Steel Drums sound so... Carribean.
> How the hell did they hide them from me the last 3 years??
> ...


I was thinking the same thing, that I should, ... you know, for research.. er.. purposes, just buy something, er... small to test that the shop is working well.


----------



## Markrs (May 11, 2022)

Regarding the current process and future sales. Below was posted in the discord community:

Question:
“I have a question regarding sales etc - are you still going to run them? Are the days of spend x and get x product free, over and done with? There was talk of possible permanent price drops - is this happening? Basically I'm wondering if the prices right now are the lowest we're likely to ever see again, but I doubt I can get an answer to that question.”

Answer:

Our first task was to launch the website, get that smooth. The 60% off will last 2 weeks. We still plan to do gift with purchase from time to time. And we will announce a new bundle maker that will be a permanent program.
We plan to keep our tradition August Anniversary sale and Holiday sales.
Any price adjustment to any products will not be lower than the current sale offer.


----------



## Markrs (May 11, 2022)

So there will be future “free with a purchase of a certain amount.”
The bundler is coming back!
There we’ll be sales during Holidays and in August


----------



## jbuhler (May 11, 2022)

Markrs said:


> So there will be future free with a purchase of a certain amount.
> The bundler is coming back!
> There we’ll be sales during Holidays and in August


I mean we'll see. But if they are hoping to maintain current retail pricing (as opposed to their sale pricing), they will take a significant hit on sales for an extended period of time while they convince people the new pricing regime is indeed the new normal. Honestly, I don't see them being about to hold to it, but maybe they now have enough sales from Soundpaint to cover the 8dio expenses without those revenues from ubiquitous sale prices.


----------



## timbit2006 (May 16, 2022)

There is a new e-mail. It looks like these in fact are not just generic placeholders and are the actual product art now... lol


----------



## AudioLoco (Aug 17, 2022)

Been visiting the new site lately after a while... 
it looks like a dark web weird tablet psychedelic drug marketplace... 
really weird design choices here... 

Makes it challenging to navigate.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 17, 2022)

AudioLoco said:


> Been visiting the new site lately after a while...
> it looks like a dark web weird tablet psychedelic drug marketplace...
> really weird design choices here...
> 
> Makes it challenging to navigate.


So, um, is that something you have experience of?


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 17, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> So, um, is that something you have experience of?


I’ve never done psychedelics or visited the dark web, but I imagine AudioLoco isn’t too far off.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 18, 2022)

Well another V8P instrument is back now only $50
Extreme Ensembles 10 Analog Synths

The below video is actually a republished video from 5 years ago as you can tell from the comments


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2022)

These samples are also available in SP these days, but the Kontakt UI is closer to how these instruments were originally conceived (i.e. various mic positions). This is quite a usable affair actually. The sine waves they recorded in that Zlin hall are weirdly beautiful and blend quite well with orchestral stuff.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> These samples are also available in SP these days, but the Kontakt UI is closer to how these instruments were originally conceived (i.e. various mic positions). This is quite a usable affair actually. The sine waves they recorded in that Zlin hall are weirdly beautiful and blend quite well with orchestral stuff.


Which Soundpaint library are these samples in Temme?


----------



## Brasart (Aug 18, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Which Soundpaint library are these samples in Temme?


----------



## Markrs (Aug 18, 2022)

Brasart said:


>


I looked under synths expecting it to be there for some reason I didn't notice epic Ensembles category.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 18, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I looked under synths expecting it to be there for some reason I didn't notice epic Ensembles category.


Soundpaint have adopted interesting categories for their libraries. Multiple synths playing at once? Epic ensembles. Synth-based sound design named after emotions? Hybrid cinema. Synth-based sound design atmospheric pads? Synthesisers.

It's very intuitive. For someone, I hope.


----------

